# UK-Based Tax Advisor who understands Portugal?



## k2397 (Apr 7, 2016)

We are thinking of moving to Portugal in the next year to take advantage of both the climate and the Non Habitual Residents tax scheme. Before doing so we would like to discuss this possibility with a UK-based advisor who is expert in this field. We’re based on the South Coast, but could travel up to London if necessary. We would of course be prepared to pay for this advice. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

k2397 said:


> We are thinking of moving to Portugal in the next year to take advantage of both the climate and the Non Habitual Residents tax scheme. Before doing so we would like to discuss this possibility with a UK-based advisor who is expert in this field. We’re based on the South Coast, but could travel up to London if necessary. We would of course be prepared to pay for this advice. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.


Hello and Welcome to the forum k2397

Can I be blunt?

Portuguese Accountants are struggling at times with NHR, my experience would be that any U.K. Accountant will run a mile or charge handsomely to achieve nothing.

You would not use a Portuguese Accountant to do a U.K. Tax return, so why do it the other way round?

There are plenty of fluent English speaking Accountants here, especially in Lisbon.......that would be my first port of call !!

Sorry to be blunt

HTH
Rob


----------



## k2397 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Rob

Thanks for your reply and I have no problem with your bluntness. It was always our intention, when in Portugal, to employ an in-country firm to handle our tax affairs while applying for NHR status. I had, hoped, however, that we might be able to sit down with someone in the UK who is knowledgeable about Expat tax and pensions to answer some questions, so that we can establish the viability of moving. Maybe no such resources exist, and I should contact someone in Portugal for an initial telephone consultation instead. Would PWC in Lisbon be an appropriate choice? Does anyone have any other recommendations?

Then again, maybe some of my questions could be answered from the collective wisdom of this forum. I have read all the related threads I can find and am still unclear about several things. Worth asking?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi

Absolutely worth asking
We are registered for NHR and used a large practice in Lisbon, not the cheapest but certainly worth it as there are one or two slightly subjective areas to the scheme.

It is not just the registration but the annual return which needs to be considered, plus if you hold income generating assets in the UK you will still need to do a UK return. Our UK accountant assisted us with the de-registration in the UK.

HTH

Rob


----------



## k2397 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, Rob, I will put my questions together and post them in another thread. I have a UK accountant who would deal with that side of things, but I'm sure they wouldn't have a clue about Portugal.


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

We are still resident in the UK and moving shortly to Portugal, I have a meeting arranged with KPMG in Lisbon on 6th May to go over NHR status etc and they also have several offices in the UK.

I must have had over 20 email exchanges over the past 6 months to get answers to my questions. I was very surprised they would entertain so many questions from me before engaging in a formal contract.


----------

